# Mystics' journal



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey guys I actually decided to start a proper journal! With the move coming up and all the changes going on I figured it would help me keep track of my little finned friends! I'm going to make "meet the bettas" thread after the move when I have access to my boyfriend's lovely little camera ^^ . Right now I have 10 males and 13 females o.o 23 fish! And I'll show off my goldfish 😊 I'll also be starting a spawn log not long after!


Here goes, 8 tanks will be set up 3 divided 10gs, a 20g long, the 50g, the 35g, and a 10g guppy fry tank (if I don't decide to sell them all off). I'm not counting the 3g for my baby Betta elf and the spawn tank x.x 

I also have to move feeder insect's, 5 cats ( two looking for homes btw), 3 dogs, a 1yr old and myself! This is going to be one HELL of an endeavor...


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I've got 32oz deli cups for jarring fry that are going to double as transport containers for my Bettas^^ the community fish will likely be split between 2 or 3 five gallon buckets. The goldfish have a big metal tub we are going to use to transport them, these guys don't fit in 5 gallon buckets! I literally have to carry them out by hand or in a net to the truck -_- 
I have an inverter to run air pumps where needed the hour trip has been pretty normal each time I move. 



Aside from that I've been helping with the renovation! The house is over 100ys old the old add ons are already gone. In two days they were totally stripped the supports cut and frame totally torn down. This week Papa is getting rid of the foundation and starting from scratch. This entire kitchen is going to be custom ^^ mom is ECSTATIC


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

All the fish are doing great! I'm not sure why but I've been fantastically lucky with female Bettas and my sorority. I never really had fights and even dropping new girls in doesn't seem to cause problems. Right now I have 2 tanks with girls, my original sorority, and my 5 new girls in qt.

I thought I hurt little elf last night I had to clean the mesh breeding net and he was freaking out... He's still a little stressed but acting so much better! 
My green and white dragon female is marbling so much! She's mostly green and disappears in the tank because of all the plants.
I had to take some of the plants out of Mort and Mouses tanks they really don't seem to like a heavily planted tank and get depressed and sluggish


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Sherlock seems to be calming down I think it's due to his qt tank being smaller than he's used to. 

The renovation is coming along nicely they dug the bed for the new foundation today! Walls should be going up this weekend and in a few weeks everything on the inside will be done, I'll make. To post before and after pics when I get then ^^


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

So... My SO is spoiling me! I found a beautiful double Tail boy on eBay and he made me bid ^^. I really don't like doubles I think they look weird but this boy is so well proportioned, his body isn't overly thick and those fins <3 with raze not being moved from his 3g cylinder and elf getting the 3g half moon tank I have a spare section in a 10g ^^


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh man, he's lovely. Our baby betta looks like he could be that basic color combo and pattern, I'd love it if he grew up like that!

What a good SO


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm going to have 11 boys now and I need to find one more girl to round out the new sorority to 14 (they are all going in a 20 long ) I might look for a pretty hm for the new boy ^^ I don't know yet


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

They must all be so lovely swimming around in their tanks


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

That boy is gorgeous! He really is completely proportionate. I hope you get him! 

You have a ton of bettas. Do you ever find yourself getting burnt out on them?


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Very, I'm doing a " meet the Betta bunch" thread after I get moved, I need access to my SO's high quality camera ^^ my phone doesn't do justice for them


The floor is going down for the kitchen right now then the walls are going up this is getting exciting XD mom's already agreed to all the fish I want just no reptiles or pet insect's lol. I can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

sabrinah said:


> That boy is gorgeous! He really is completely proportionate. I hope you get him!
> 
> You have a ton of bettas. Do you ever find yourself getting burnt out on them?


Not at all! I have a routine that makes it all really really easy and my girls don't argue which makes my life so pleasant! I've even figured out how to arrange the boys to cause the least stress with two of them happily in community tanks you put the least aggressive fish in the middle section of the divided tanks!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Oh my god. So the walls are going up today. The amount of wiggling we had to do with that floor! I don't have any energy left T.T

Still no other bids on that beautiful boy! Omg I think I'm actually getting him ^^ I haven't said anything to my roommate yet lol

The house is starting to look like a little Ginger bread cottage it's really cute. Under that siding is asphalt shingles and weather proof tar paper. I can't describe what it looked like except rather ugly ( sorry Mom and Papa) 
Once the kitchen is done a full porch will fill out the front of the house


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Grrr! Some jerk waited until the auction was a few seconds from finished and out bid me on that pretty boy... I'm sitting here almost crying that was a dirty trick -_- 

I now have 40$ sitting in my account to use though so I'm going to scour eBay. This is disappointing...


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

*Other options ^^*

I've been Hunting for super black and red/black dragons the first two pictures are a pair


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Yep, people definitely do the auction sniping thing. It really sucks when it happens to me, but I'd admit I've done it to others too. To me, bid wars are worse. I have gotten into a bid war over a gorgeouse HMPK that ended up being over $100, though I forgot the exact amount in the end. I was the first bid and the auction was a week long and no one bid initially, but then they started pouring in. I quit around $60 I think. Actually even worse then that is when someone randomly bumps the max bid up 5-10 dollars then quits. Like someone wasn't even that interested and came across and just pushed up the price for no good reason. Ugh.

I am sorry you didn't get the boy though.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I found this boy but his body is stocky and I don't like it... I am greatly debating that dragon pair though! Getting them would put me on my way to getting my (eventual) show project going! 

What would you guys do with EE dragons?!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

*New critter! Praying mantis*

So I found a little mantis in my house today XD My cats were going to make a snack of him so he's in my frog terrarium. They can't eat each other so I'm not worried the chorus frog is too big for the mantis to keep ahold of and the mantis won't Fit in the frogs mouth 


What do I feed this little guy? I have mealworms I can catch flying insect's. Should I order him some fruit flies or just let him go after I get up?


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I also found that pokey has been fin biting :/ he just hasn't been happy in the 35g so he's in quarantine with ial his tail is awful looking


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Pokey is looking and acting much better! I'm changing his water tonight im hoping his fins grow back in decent shape :/ I was planning on breeding him in a couple of weeks but if he isn't in top shape I'll breed my CT pair instead


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

*Another double tail*

I found this boy skimming for a super black pair he's a rather pretty butterfly double


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Sigh... My black orchid CT male Mouse jumped his bowl last night. I think the cat my room mate left out scared him I found him under the keyboard when I noticed he wasn't in his tank at feeding time


Sip my little mouseling I'm really going to miss you


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

*Little elf update! more mantis's*

I went out and strained my mosquito buckets ^^ hundreds of the little buggers

Elf got new food he was happily stuffing himself on mosquito larvae he's gotten bigger over the last two weeks and he's turning out very pretty


I've found a total of 4 praying mantis in my house they now have crickets to eat but what do I do with them?


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm also in Central Iowa and they. Have. Been. Everywhere. I have NO idea why, either, but they're cool!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

My cats keep trying to eat them -_-


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I found a very pretty boy I'm going to buy tomorrow after I get the money deposited ^^ I just realized he is perfect for the green marble girl from KitKat!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey guys! 3 new bettas coming in a dragon pair and a beautiful marble boy ^^ 

( Wondering if anyone is paying attention) 

Today was fasting day for everyone, and possibly tomorrow too atleast for certain fishies. On top of the fin biting I think pokey has constipation, I won't be treating his qt tank but I can cup him and use Epsom salt. It Doesn't look like he's pooped in several days I am going to check again tonight


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

MysticSky22301 said:


> Hey guys! 3 new bettas coming in a dragon pair and a beautiful marble boy ^^
> 
> ( Wondering if anyone is paying attention)
> 
> Today was fasting day for everyone, and possibly tomorrow too atleast for certain fishies. On top of the fin biting I think pokey has constipation, I won't be treating his qt tank but I can cup him and use Epsom salt. It Doesn't look like he's pooped in several days I am going to check again tonight


Oh, yes, totally listening, just super busy. That boy is just beautiful, I want to find one with that lovely light blue tone. Wow!

And poor Pokey. No biting, just poop. That's my official treatment suggestion, but I am not a doctor!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

XD just poop pokey I agree!
My daughter named him lol she adores him and pokes at what ever he happens to be in when she sees him, she's only 15 months old.

I'm doing water changes on the smaller tanks today, I need a new heater for my community tank it keeps getting too warm (86°f) I don't know why either unless the timer in the heater broke because it's on the lowest possible setting


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm paying attention! I swear! I'm just a wee bit busy having my soul crushed by Organic Chemistry. 

That's a very pretty boy! I'm a bit jealous

Pokey is an absolutely adorable name. Sometimes I wish fish were as easy as people. Just drink a strong cup of coffee and ta-da! Poop! What's the fish version of coffee though? Not that they need more energy. They'd be jumping across the room to eachother's tanks!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hahaha ! 

I'm doing an Epsom salt treatment over night he hasn't eaten today his food is still floating. I going to change all of his water and float him in the community tank in a cup of treatment over night to see if that helps he seems depressed and I'm not sure what to do


I've got HUGE cultures going. Microworms, banana worms and vinager eels. I did an experiment with them in baby food jars for a week simulating shipping. The eels were the only thing that survived. SO I can ship out ve if anyone wants to take a chance on me and Help me learn how to use PayPal


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Well CRAP pokey has decided to stop eating and his belly is getting raised scales on his belly he's pale and lethargic so it's likely he has dropsy.... All I've got is Epsom salt, quick cure, ial, and aquarium salt. I'm hop I caught it in time T.T


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I did full cleaning in my small tanks today, rinsed all the gravel and replanted all the plants my boys weren't exactly happy lol solo cups are tiny but they don't have dishwasher soap on them


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I got pictures of pokey his fins look horrible BUT his color came back. I'm still going to give him antibiotics when they get here just in case. After losing mouse I was in a panic about losing another  and Pokey is one of my absolute favorite fish


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh no, Pokey! Get better soon!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

He was really grey when I removed him from the qt tank into the cup. I'm so glad he's got color again! He's a stunning little fish so seeing him be grey was heartbreaking


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

I think he'll be ok! The fins are in rough shape but we know they can heal <3


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

He had really bad bloat too  it's all gone now ^^


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

He's GOT to be feeling better he's flareing at the male gourami! ^^ yay!


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

Yay!!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

With mouse gone I no longer have a black orchid CT pair. I do have have candy but breeding him To Arora would just produce a bunch of marble ct fry - but he's absolutely beautiful none the less! Red and nearly perfect butterfly, vivid beyond belief. 


Cleaning the algae off my tanks I got a reminder of what made me totally obsessed with these little fish. Hallow a stunning Walmart find that I never thought I'd see. He's considered a multi color but he sparked my interest in the black butterfly colors ^^

The first boy is hallow, the second is 'candy'


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

*New arrivals*

My dragon pair and my little blue marble showed up today. I was supposed to get 3 fish sadly I did not.... I received FOUR! Emma sent a surprise gift in my box ^^ she was absolutely wonderful, even with a bunch of confusion going on over a lost package that wasn't even mine -_- ( USPS had the wrong phone number) 


Everyone is in qt for now (love those shoe box totes) with ial. I'll be giving them plants later and once the girls have a chance to sit in qt they can go in the second sorority tank with the rest of the young ladies


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Oooh, wonderful. I'm glad they arrived safe and sound, even with the USPS mix up.

Great QT setup. ;-)


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

So pretty!! How nice of her to throw in an extra ! Do you have a place for him?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Yes it's a young female ^^ I knew I needed the extra tote lol I now have 26 fish o.o well Bettas 

The dragons are incredibly tiny I realized how much mort and Ruby ( EE pair) have grown, so I am going to have to breed the EE pair in order to breed a female EE to the dragon male 

Yes guys I'm going to try for EE dragons ^^


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Finally got pictures of Mortimer, this fish is So strange! He hates floating food, he isn't exactly social, and he doesn't flare o.o his ears are half of the size of his body


Watching candy in full flare is something astounding, I'm relatively sure he's EE Geno himself becausehes got big fluffy pecs ^^ 

The dragon girls are very interested in the big blue and white male next door and keep going submissive


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

What kind of set up is that? Love the big fluffy fins 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Some of my boys are in bowl's until we move I have 3 10g tanks waiting and a 20g long for the girls


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Pokey is getting his first antibiotic treatment, I don't visibly see anything wrong with him but a few days ago he was in real trouble! So I'm not taking chances 

My digital thermometers came in today ^^ the one I opened is only half of a degree off (°f)! I tested it against the ONLY thermometer I trust for my fry tank (it's perfectly on temp) 

My move is getting delayed again because the city stuck their noses into mom's remodel and they are going to try to force her to get a permit and have it all inspected so I'm still stuck living with a narcissistic jerk until they get it sorted out


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your move delay, Mystic. Hope everything gets sorted out real soon.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

*Nearly panics as every thing in my house shuts down. Literally almost crying* the city screwed something up and now the whole neighborhood has no electricity I thought my house mate had forgotten to pay the bill and we had been disconnected. T.T

What ever happened my goldfish are without air  everyone else is fine but the power going out on them can easily be a disaster if it's not resolved rather quickly I've had my big guy since 2010 when he was only 2 inches long ( big 9-10 inch goldfish ). he's survived so much including city water so full of chloramine that the ammonia reading out of the tap was LITERALLY too high to register ( dear God I can't believe we were drinking and cooking with that ). Crosses fingers that it's fixed soon


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh NO! That is awful. :-( 

We had a power outtage overnight once and it lasted into early morning a couple years ago and all our poor BPs had turned pale/white and were laying on the bottom on their backs, gasping. They bounced back when the power came back on but it was horrifying.

Perhaps put your goldfish in a large rubbermaid bin or something and find a cool dark place in the house? Coldwater is supposed to be more oxygenated... Or so I heard.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

They had it back on in about an hour x.x I passed out once I made sure everyone was ok because I had only been asleep for 2 hours. Today has been awful, my daughter was up and down all night, the power outage, and rent a center showed up waking Malia and just generally disrupting everyone... So no sleep a panic attack and trying to explain to a total stranger why I can't find all the stuff we rented from his company -_-


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Pokey is on day 2 of antibiotics hes doing so well <3 I think I even see regrowth in his fins he's happy again ^^

But now Oscar is bloated I think it's from living with my guppy fry, who always seem to get over fed, so he's cupped and in Epsom salt treatment I think ill be letting him occupy the 35 because Pokey wants nothing to do with it 

Which brings me to Elf ( actually short for elfman from fairytale) I set him loose in the 10g because I had decided to move Oscar and tiny Elf was completely beside himself exploring the tank! It was cute watching him do laps and poke the juvenile guppies to see if they would respond ^^ he's got room to grow now  I'm hoping they teach him what commercial food is lol it worked with Oscar


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I've never even seen Oscar flare and he's bubbling o.o ok that's awesome ^^

I went on a hike yesterday ^^ I'm covered in scratches, I fell in a couple of holes, got stuck in a few thorn bushes and caught on a barbed wire fence. But I'm happy and proud of myself! I walked 4 miles+ though thick brush. Talk about exercise! I need to check my shoes for locust thorns later o.o 


Elf is all settled in, pokey looks great, most of my new additions are doing well but I can't get the little blue black and white guy to eat commercial food :/ he loves mosquito larvae but he won't touch flakes or pellets  it's getting cold so mosquito larvae are going to be dying soon


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Today was water change day for all the little tanks, hauling buckets is a pain when you can barely lift them X.x 

My cats decided to shatter a glass cutting board grrr ! 

Any hints on getting my black and blue marble to eat?he's being really finicky and it's bothering me

I'm going to be looking for guppies too my breeding stock died off and my community looks so empty


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Not much new with the fish They seem to be getting bored, Oscar is still bloated -_- although I have a female who's perfectly healthy and constantly looks bloated. even feeding her a tiny bit after fasting makes her puff up again making me think it's something genetic

But guess what! Mom has set an official start-to-move-in time frame! I'm FINALLY getting out of a stressful, counter productive, mentally draining environment! 

The thing is i don't hate my ex, I feel a little guilty for hurting him when I leave. He knew it was coming though, since June when he broke up with me to see if freedom would make me fall in love with him again. Even though he didn't change anything about his bad habits or the video games, he did take an interest in our daughter and was yelling a LOT less. He's still really lazy about the house and zones out if any screen ( electronic) is near him but some things got better. I just don't love him and he's not exactly an attentive parent. He also throws fits like a 4yr old when he doesn't get his way. (Ugh!) 

Sorry I started ranting x.x


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

On one side of his body elf has the cute little pearlesent white scales on the other he looks like a little black and white Dalmatian o.o silly little fishy! Your supposed to look similar on both sides!

It's almost time to put Pokey back into his larger qt tank ^^ he looks absolutely great I'm glad I caught whatever was ailing the little guy 

I've decided to use my orchid CT girl and my butterfly ct male to try Getting a successful spawn prior to SOMEHOW loosing an expensive dragon or EE or copper spawn x.x ( my 3 pairs actually purchased for breeding) 

Next part of my project will be getting ahold of a super black pair, I've noticed crossing super black out tends to cause a red and black butterfly effect and it REALLY looks nice 

Are red dragons just super reds covered in dragon scales? If so how do super reds come out color wise when bred together? Do you get cellophane like with Cambodian or do you get a mix of reds? How does the dragon gene show up? What percentage of the offspring usually show dragon? What do I do if I get super red EE with no dragon scaling? Ahhh so many questions ^^


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Not necessarily (to answer the red dragon question). There are different types of reds, it's kind of like a gradient. But also because the different types come out of different gene crosses. Many people say that red is a difficult color to work with because it requires considerable maintenance. I mean, any solid color is, but red loses intensity, becomes diluted if you don't pick your stock carefully. The ideal extended cherry red is an intense bright red, miminal black edging, miminal irids, no fading (cello)/darkening(black) of color in the fins. This can take generations of continous selective breeding because fixing one problem can lead to another. For example, if you have a red with BSE, crossing with cambo can minimize the black edging on the body, but wash the red out. A lot of it I am not too sure about because I don't really work with reds or any other colors except for the ones I bred, so sorry if not really the best explanation lol.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

My red dragons area beautiful cherry red <3 my EE pair are a pink / red salamander I know it's going to take TON'S of work I'll need help from fellow breeders to learn what I need to choose but I want to make this happen I might need a super red pair later on too x.x oh boy


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

*Pokey update!*

I'm thinking he's a little thin what do you guys think? Should i treat him for parasites or is he looking good?

He did NOT want to sit still he's got his spunk back


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Woah hang on, if they don't gain weight they could have parasites? Is there another way you can tell if that's the problem? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I just remembered seeing something about it in the emergency forum, that's why I was asking. I think perpetual bloat, lack of color, lethargy and white stringy poo are the other symptoms. I'm just covering my bases with my beautiful boy!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I've noticed something, Mortimer rests so much, his pecs are massive and that's a TON of weight to carry around. I'm wondering if I would have to trim him in order to breed him... And if he will be ok in a larger volume of water I might make him a ledge to rest on out of craft mesh and moss held up by suction cups


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Aw poor guy , how would you trim them? Is that a common thing people do? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

On tails yes on pectorals I've never heard of it it's NOT really something I want to do 

You can anesthetize them with a tiny bit of clove oil and use sterile scissors, I've done it with my goldfishs a few times one had fin rot when I got him and it wouldn't stop advancing so I trimmed away the diseased fin to save him, the healthy fin could then grow back. 

I've seen it done on bettas when the poor things couldn't swim because. The shear weight of their fins - DON'T worry it's just something that crossed my mind and I'm not planning on going through with it, I love my fish and was just trying to figure out how to help him

I really do love his fins I might just have to keep any future breeding tank water shallow have a bunch of resting spots ( he's part of my project)


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Oh jeez that's crazy. Are you still considering breeding him since they are so long? His offspring will be the same? He really is gorgeous though!!!! I like that plant in his tank too, what is that? Cabomba ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Actually it's just large hornwort ^^ my fish love it

Well I can breed him directly to my female dragons for the project ( he's already quite smitten with the older one ^^ ) but the dragon male is too tiny to breed Ruby which would have given me more genetics to work with, which is why I came to the conclusion that I need to breed mort and Ruby to get a good female for my dragon. Here's the problem it might produce offspring with even larger pecs, meaning they would need shallow tanks as they get older. I'm kinda at a stand still with this dilemma I need them for the project, so I don't have to keep buying fish but im not sure if it's good for the resulting fry. By out crossing I could prevent it but I need a cherry red male thats about 6-8months old.

I HAVE found a way to make room for my extra males it required a little juggling with the tanks I already own but I can make room now


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

*New arrivals: UPDATE*

I took really crappy pictures when I got these guys I apologize... I was afraid of stressing them more. Now that they are all settled in to the qt/ temporary tanks I took the time to show them off.

First up the boys

I've fallen in love with the little "marble" ( he looks more like a blue star cluster!) I bought him for his beauty but I love his laid back personality ^^ he's acquired the name Caspian. I think he's about 6 months old

Then here's the tiny dragon male. He looks nearly PERFECT! He's fiesty and loves to flare he nearly knocked the little pocket mirror over trying to fight it! Haha! He's 4 months old

The water is a little yellow from ial


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

*New arrivals: girls*

Here are both the dragon ladies ^^ the younger one looks a little washed out but she's only 3 months old, the older girl is 4 months


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

They're all so pretty  ! Caspian is my favorite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Guess what I just found! I knew my snails were acting weird -_- 

This little pink blob is about the size of a penny or nickel and is from one of the purple striped mystery snails

I love them all! I'm hoping while setting things up during the move I can introduce everyone with 20+ fish it might take FOREVER but the girls don't sit still enough for me to take pictures so having them in cups should help 

I'm thinking about getting ahold of a 10g for my non breeding girls, the one's that aren't paired or aren't great form wise, or my two x-factor girls, I've got 4 of them ... Or I might sell them to other users so they don't accidentally get neglected. Though I would like to keep Thea she was my very first female.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I went fishing today ^^ 2 good bass and 8 bluegill came home. But I feel really stupid, I haven't been fishing in so long I forgot how to clean them -_- I messed 2 up before I got my rhythm

I wanted to experiment so I used the failed fish ( gutted and headless) and the left overs and I'm working on a trial batch of him made fish flake
½ a tsp of spirulina
About ⅛ cup mealworms
A little spinach
A tiny bit of garlic powder
And maybe a ¼ cup squash/ zukini
Mixed in with about ¾ cup of fish and bones/ skin 

I used rice flour with lectin as a binding agent and enough water for it to blend smoothly, I squeezed the resulting goo through a mesh breeding net all that was left in the net was scales lol


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I should probably go rant on the actual rant thread but...
I've been shooting since I was about 6, my grandfather made sure I respected firearms from the time I was able to know what they were.
My house mate thinks that because I'm a girl and he's never seen me shoot that I don't know what in talking about. Here's the problem. He's pissing me off. He keeps ragging on me about hand guns and self defense. I can't shoot many side arms, my hands are incredibly small and sort of blocky, I also can't see the sights properly. In a self defense situation I want a shotgun. I'm definitely a longarms gal a rifle, shotgun or even a bow and a couple shots later I'm on paper if not close to center. WHY do I have to prove myself or my talents?


----------



## BlackMoon (Nov 26, 2014)

Given the same training, experience and time, women are generally better shots than men.
This is coming from a regular IDPA, USPSA and GSSF competitor. If you have small hands you should try gripping a Ruger SR9c or LC9s.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm obviously open to suggestions, i shoot .22 more often. I've got special hunting privileges for dropping coyotes for a local cattle farmer. He loses fewer calves and I get fresh game later in the year for my family.

With the predators in the area a hand gun on atleast one of the partners is a must. I used to have pictures of bear tracks, and we have seen cougar every year. she used to have a radio collar and we know of atleast 3 litters of cubs. She walked under a tree I was in on one of our deer hunts, but she hasn't bothered the cattle or us so we leave her alone. 
When it comes to home defense I'd still rather have a shotgun -_- something about the click of a pump action just stops most people in their tracks


----------



## BlackMoon (Nov 26, 2014)

Yeah, it's hard to beat a shotgun for HD, I use one so as not to worry about over penetration.
Not me in this vid, but I have this bed.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I WANT it  

Yeah I have a 15m old and small dogs if a shot goes through the wall I've got problems... 

Fish news: 
Oscar still has bloat I upped the Epsom salt dose a little and I'm debating giving him antibiotics with it.
The dragons and Caspian have settled in I'm going to be getting nls small fish pellets for the little girl she can't eat the other ones so she's been getting spoiled with live (itty bitty) mealworms, just like my 3 babies did 
One of my small goldfish has a set of tumors I'll likely be euthanizing him as he's getting worse. it started as a bump under the skin on his side and it's spread, he now has pop eye from it but he's still eating and active


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

You have special coyote hunting privileges and your house mate thinks you don't know anything about firearms? Lol that guy is some sexist! I went with my husband and his friends to the gun range a while ago, it was my first time shooting but I still scored better than all of them , granted I am an archer so I have been taught how to aim. I agree rifles are way better than hand guns, not in a close situation but I definitely prefer them too. I wish we lived closer to each other I would LOVE to find a gal pal who I could go hunting with! 
Question about that bed, does the gun ever accidentally fall on your head when you're sleeping lol? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Autumn my family has offered to take new people a few times ^^ mom's talking about going out for Iowa's bow season and we have an extra bed upstairs XD


----------



## BlackMoon (Nov 26, 2014)

Autumncrossing said:


> Question about that bed, does the gun ever accidentally fall on your head when you're sleeping lol?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not yet, but it's only been a few months.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Let's see.. today is water change day! I found 3 new clean kitty litter bucket's to use I still need more ... especially with the move getting closer. My heaters showed up, I have my filters, thermometers, tanks, I need gravel and to make a plant order and that's it ^^ by upgrading everyone I'm actually saving TONS of space and work. I have several filters cycled in my other tanks^^ I'm pretty well prepared

I THINK I found an EE female that will help me with my project if I can win her


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I ended up euthanizing the little white goldfish... He sat in one place, at the back of the tank not moving for a few days the larger fish would TRY to make him move by nudging him and he barely twitched except to go back to that one spot and stare at the wall... 

I did a crude necropsy after trying to make myself feel a little better that I had actually ended his suffering. I found 2 fatty tumors under the skin on the right side attached to the ribs, another up behind the skull causing the pop eye, and a 4th growing around his swim bladder pinching it in half. I'm surprised he didn't show sbd symptoms. He was likely totally blind in his left eye and couldn't swim properly, I've come to the conclusion I did the right thing. But it's not easy letting go of a pet you've had for 2 years


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Tiny Elf is Starting to marble! He's been white, white with black dots and now he's getting a pretty little blue green spot near his tail ^^ this little guy is full of surprises! I had to baffle the filter because it was pushing him around the water bottle is so easy to do and it do really show up in the tank.

I have a surprise! I actually won a beautiful dt after having one sniped from me a while back -_-


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Caught one of my purple's laying a BIG clutch today the first clutch was little, and it's in a hatchery. ( I had to use a razor to remove it from the glass) I can't really leave the eggs with the upcoming move and don't want them to dry out or get crushed

Oscar still hasn't pooped... The Epsom salt treatment didn't work and the antibiotics are just starting I'm not really sure what to do... I don't want to lose him he was one of my baby Bettas


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Well considering the cats knocked my electronic space heater off the table and it's decided not to work any more i guess I need to take the oil filled radiator into the kitchen. My poor fish are rather cool and my boys stopped nesting... Stupid cats... I might be able to fix the heater if I can find tools to get it apart

Actually I moved every one to the nursery, my daughter hasn't slept in there since the central air went out. It just got too hot for her. Well with it cooling off i can use the radiator and not heat up the kitchen getting my housemate off my back. Besides the room is smaller and will take less energy to heat and keep at temperature. YAY! Solutions!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I just ordered parazipro because Oscar isn't getting better. He was being treated with Epsom salt for a week, right now he's being treated with antibiotics and food soaked in an Epsom salt solution.

The oil filled radiator is working wonderfully the room is nice and toasty! My fish are much happier ^^ 

I have 2 giant water lettuce still alive and very very green! 

Oh! My little boy will be arriving Friday I'm excited!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Well everything is showing up early this week and made me panic because my fish wasn't supposed to show up until tomorrow and I wasn't home when he got there today! No worries he is ok .y house mate is following my instructions to acclimate him to a deli cup of clean water until I can get him in a temporary tank when I get home


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

If anyone's paying attention I'll post pictures of Sebastian later  I'm trying to figure out what kind of double tail he is  he's really feisty which is cute


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Soo 10-12 days after the first clutch of mystery snail egg's were laid I have 20 ish micro snails crawling around the incubator bottle and 2 more clutches hanging out in the 10g the newest one is on the lid.

One girl refuses to lay in total darkness. She parasnails off the glass if it's too bright or dark and waits until i take off the towels and leave the night light on. Picky snail... It looks like I'll wake up to a 3rd clutch if she decides The light is just right


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Still waiting on those Sebastian photos!! . Wow that's crazy what are you going to do with all those snails lol? Is Oscar doing any better? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I'll get photos later today ^^ after I move I'll likely be selling ramshorn and eventually mystery snails on eBay, otherwise I'll give some away ^^ ( if anyone wants to pay shipping for a batch of rams message me) 

Oscar gets his new medicine tomorrow he FINALLY pooped not much yet but it's something. I'll likely be treating any tank with guppies in it with the parazipro because he was in with my baby guppies before he got sick, and Pokey was in the community with my adult guppies before he got sick x.x so I'll have to treat pokey too -_- no more pet store fish! Nope! (Unless they are totally amazing) 
I've had so much more success with fish I have ordered... They are less likely to be sick or carrying parasites, and they tend to live much longer!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

*Sebastian*

Say hello! Sorry for the slightly fuzzy pictures the cup I grabbed had striations on the plastic  
He's so cute! He does have a slightly curled dorsal and a broken hard ray on one of his ventrals. I also noticed a slight bump near his tail ( normal for doubles?) His fins look like sheer fabric ruffling though the water <3 I'm HOPING I can get him to color up a little better on his body with some tlc and micro mealworms like I have done with some of my other fish ^^ 

I'm going to be getting a photo tank -_- 30$ is worth less hassle. 

Question: would a 5g tank be ok to grow a bunch of baby snails? I'm thinking about ordering some black, blue and burgundy mystery snails ^^


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

"No more pet store fish! Nope!" LOL


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Lol yeah I'm just tired of fighting sickness in my fish


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Oh he's so beautiful!!! I love that contrast of the blue and red. I don't see double tails very often I wonder why? I'm not sure about the 5 gal for snails... It sounds fine to me but I've never been much of a snail person lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm picky about doubles I don't like the stunted body where they look like a box. 
You don't see double tail as often because it's tricky to breed and takes a couple of generations. F1 should be out crossed for dt Geno then sibling pairs are a risk because of the high rate of deformity, usually crossing out to an unrelated dt is your best option. and this has to repeat because you can't really breed two doubles together without a huge cull rate


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

*Ooo PIE!*

Have you ever made a pie totally from scratch? I love doing it! I even bended the pumpkin^^ hand made crust. no measurements just great flavor I'm waiting for it to cool.

I had to cut the slightly burned edges of crust off but that's ok, I baked the crust a little too long before filling it -_-


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Grouch at me later but I just dropped 4-5 DOZEN ramshorn snails into my 10g sorority. I have an algae problem that's killing my hornwort .. it's brown and fuzzy -_- and attached to any of the hornwort directly below the lights. My community tank is almost completely algae free so---> why NOT it can't really hurt can it? I also have a few leaves melting on a couple of the wide leaved crypts so I figured they would clean that up some (if not I'll snip the leaves off) 

Stella looks to be my little brat that's bugging the other girls so she's qt'ed probably going to have to be moved to her own tank. 

I put together my dream list of plants x.x I could probably stock a 50g with it! I think I'll hunt down a few at a time rather than spending 200+$ all at once-i DID notice my crypts are spreading like weeds and nearly to the top of the 10g o.o maybe I picked the right plants for myself I used to have this luck with water sprite (wants the pretty lacy plants back :c) but now it just melts on m after a while


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Oh no! Go snails go! Do your jobs lol! How did the pie turn out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Very good ^^ even made home made whipped cream  

Oscar's medicine arrived I'm getting ready to treat him, this bottle _tiny_ but one teaspoon treats 20g o.o sooo I am going to treat all the aquariums containing guppies or anyone who's been in with guppies hear we go...


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Yay!! Oh wow that's potent stuff... Be careful! I hope they all feel better, poor guys .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I treated the 35 on the light side because it might actually be a 29g... Other than that it was really straight forward, Oscar and Pokey are in cups floating but I had to make a whole 5g bucket of meds lol


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I have my daughter watching bill Nye the science guy ^^ it's so cute because she loves educational shows. Let me put this in perspective she's a 1yr old with the speech capacity of ( at least) a 2yr old, if her mouth and body would work as well as her mind she wouldn't get nearly as frustrated with things. I absolutely adore her but I can't imagine remembering how frustrating the toddler years have to be x.x


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

MysticSky22301 said:


> I have my daughter watching bill Nye the science guy ^^ it's so cute because she loves educational shows. Let me put this in perspective she's a 1yr old with the speech capacity of ( at least) a 2yr old, if her mouth and body would work as well as her mind she wouldn't get nearly as frustrated with things. I absolutely adore her but I can't imagine remembering how frustrating the toddler years have to be x.x


Wait Bill Nye is still around? Or are they old episodes from the 90s? I remember him when I was a kid (enjoyed his shows too).


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Old episodes lol I wish bill Nye was still a show and magic school bus and real loony toons!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I keep getting hassled about the music I listen to with Malia, she's 16 months old and LOVES heavy metal. When nothing else works to calm her down we play her favorite song, Jekyll and Hyde by Five Finger Death Punch. Her eyes instantly lock on to the tv and she gets this huge smile then starts dancing! She's even taught herself to fist pump o.o and she's tried to headbang in time with the bass

Now I my it's full of foul language, but kids are more likely to copy their parents than a song, she's proven this because she copies the "curse lines" her father uses, NOT what she hears in music.( He's gotten chewed so many times it's really stupid) but it's not just that song she likes much of the music i listen to like 3 days grace and Nickelback, or even Otep, qsyclon nine, esibrecher, and megahertz. I don't think it's bad to keep listening to the music we like I'm just sick of being scolded over it. My little girl has music in her soul it's just not that soft cute stuff everyone expects, it's hard, gritty, loud and METAL, just like her momma!


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Bill Nye the Science Guy
Bill! Bill! Bill! Bill! Bill! Bill!
Bill Nye the Science Guy
(Science rules)

I loved watching him! 

I don't think there's anything wrong with young ones listening to heavy metal. I was watching rated R movies from the get go and I like to think I turned out just fine. I don't see why music could have any worse effect


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Yeah I don't see why people get so worked up about it when not teaching kids manners and respect are much bigger problems than music movies or ( this is all over Facebook) the parents having tattoos


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Uuugh I'm sick! I woke up with a sudden sore throat, 101°f fever, a headache AND another bought of mastitis -_- I had a plugged milk duct for less than a day and now I hurt and feel generally miserable

The parazipro seems to have gotten rid of the tiny bit of bloat pokey had and to have perked up my other fish my corys are more active and the baby guppies are acting normal again, but Oscar isn't getting any better yet... If nothing else I'll try the Epsom salt and antibiotics again :/ I'm wondering if he has a localized form of dropsy


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Well I was right, Malia not acting right means she's sick. My tiny girl has an ear infection! Go figure no fever nothing. I have a sinus infection and the start of an ear infection :/ no wonder I'm so miserable

Oscar is still bloated so the parasite meds might not be working :/ I'll mix up a slightly stronger antibiotic and Epsom salt solution for him


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

So I came home from the doctor, pharmacy, and store checked on Fish and Oscar and Pokey had been knocked into the community tank together by the cats x.e I couldn't find Pokey and freaked out, yanking all the floating plants out thinking he might be hurt. I pull the last of the plants out and he comes cruising up to see what's going on like nothing is wrong! Oscar rushed over and postures a little bit no flare just stiff body and Pokey dart's off. I think pokey is afraid of red fish o.o 

Neither of them are injured not even torn fins I don't know how long they were together but I got really lucky *sigh*
I'll be mixing Oscars new medicine after while but I'm really sick and need a nap I still had nearly a 102°f fever at the clinic


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Nls small fish pellets are working wonderfully, my fish really like them  

My fever broke and I'm feeling somewhat better, Malia is back to her happy Active- baby self ^^ 

Pokey is completely better ^^ no bloat at all the parasite meds fixed the last tiny bit he had  but Oscar is still bloated up like a balloon... I doubled his antibiotics a upped the Epsom salt a little ... I'm trying I'm really trying here... 

I'm actually so sick I'm going to miss my grandmother's birthday (


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Sherlock and Abby both have either small tumors or cysts... That's 2 of the copper trio and I think Molly is a bit of a bully -_- Sebastian is loving is flare time but those long fins make it exhausting. Caspian is still lazy and chill, the dragon male is completely hyper active where as his two girls just don't really care. Pokey doesn't like being alone  I'm waiting for his fins to regrow. Candy is his normal spunky self ^^ Mort is FINALLY getting an attitude after not even flaring the entire time I've had him. Rory went from Cambodian to purple and pink with cello fin edge's, Hallow is STILL a stunning little fish <3. Mamma and Artemis fins are healing nicely, Arora is getting plump and happy ^^ so is Ruby. Jem turned out to be a beautiful little blue vt female^^ my Cambo female actually FINALLY filled out. Thea has gotten a metallic shimmer to some of her scales from the marble gene. My 3 marble girls from KitKat are coloring up the marble dragon lady is REALLY turning green/ sea green and looks amazing. Elf might just go black and black koi on me lol he's ever so slowly getting more color to his cellophane and white self.

Oscar is still bloated but he's bubbling again which is really confusing because he's HUGE I still think it's dropsy but nothing is working


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Sooo I was rescuing rams from a cleaning bucket and I didn't know one was REALLY attached to the side and I pulled and felt a pop... Look at the shell and it's empty... I'm totally mortified by this and drop the shell with what has to be a disgusted with myself look on m face ... Ugh it was an accident but I feel bad! 

On the other hand the rams did their job beautifully in the sorority the algae was pretty much gone in Just a couple days! 
I found a 3rd good clutch of eggs from the mystery snails o.o So. Many. Babies. I'm a little worried though the adults are getting lines in the new parts of the shells. I have hard water and a cuttlefish Bone for them why can't they build pretty shells for Me!? They get fed as soon as the old veggies are gone. Am I missing something?


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

*Food experiment! : I made something new ^^*

I made my first batch of cheese! I am going to be using it in a filling for my first batch of crapes ^^ I didn't add the salt because I would have burned my fingers... But because it's going to be used for something sweet I added a cup of honey when the milk was warming up ^^ it actually takes good and im REALLY PROUD of myself!

Farmer?s Cheese ? Easiest Homemade Cheese Recipe | Pocket Pause


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Sigh. I had another jumper... My male dragon. He jumped between feedings, sometime between 10pm and 4am.  He was gone when I found him

I contacted the seller Emma, and she made special arrangements to get me another boy  she's so very very nice I highly recommend her. The new boy is a little older than The trio he's 5months old 

I have noticed my crypts are spreading so much! I'm very happy with them ^^ I started with maybe 12 plants I have pictures below! My girls wanted to show off now that Stella isn't harassing them


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I found at least 2 baby purple mystery snails in the critter keeper, I'm not sure they were completely ready to hatch. But 2 isn't bad for a first clutch. The second clutch was only half fertile and a few of the bigger ones had opened the crust on the outside so I broke it up and let them out. I'll find out in a couple of weeks how many really survived


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

The project replacement for my dragon male showed up safe and sound! And Emma did it again! <3 I love surprise boxes


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

MysticSky22301 said:


> I ended up euthanizing the little white goldfish... He sat in one place, at the back of the tank not moving for a few days the larger fish would TRY to make him move by nudging him and he barely twitched except to go back to that one spot and stare at the wall...
> 
> I did a crude necropsy after trying to make myself feel a little better that I had actually ended his suffering. I found 2 fatty tumors under the skin on the right side attached to the ribs, another up behind the skull causing the pop eye, and a 4th growing around his swim bladder pinching it in half. I'm surprised he didn't show sbd symptoms. He was likely totally blind in his left eye and couldn't swim properly, I've come to the conclusion I did the right thing. But it's not easy letting go of a pet you've had for 2 years


I am so sorry! This was interesting to me because a few months ago I lost Zadok to popeye... Couldn't seem to fix it, nothing helped. I am too squeamish for autopsies but in all my reading about popeye this is the first I have heard of a tumor behind the eye! Good to know another cause when nothing else seems to add up.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

This little guy was covered in tumors  it was a hard fatty substance, I'm not sure what caused it as my big comet gets them on his fins once in a while
His were easy to get rid of Just lance the place on the fin and remove the damaged tissue


I might be dealing with a tumor in a Betta as well Oscar is really really bloated and not a single treatment has worked - I'm going to try asparation with a needle to see if anything comes out but I'm not the most hopeful at this point


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

You are so brave. I just can't do stuff like that even when it needs to be done as a last resort.  I am sorry Oscar is having trouble.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

He's had trouble for about a month, it's why I'm trying this last resort. He's in the emergency section, he and Jem were my first baby Bettas. I'm starting to think it's genetic or something completely non contagious he's been in with guppies and my current baby elf was in a mesh breeder in the same tank and isn't sick I'm at a total loss here honestly


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

I have felt that way so often during the past few months. Lost Simeon, Smokey, Stormy, Hatzie... If only they could talk. All of them had different symptoms / problems.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I drained about 50cc of fluid off of him, he twitched the first time I poked him which scared me but the pressure is off his belly. He had the shakes coming off anistisia just like some people get but he's alive and I didn't hurt him. The crazy thing is the light showed his organs were at the top of his body cavity the ENTIRE bottom of his abdomen was just fluid. I get pictures tomorrow after he's had time to recover some


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Here's the pictures there are water spots on the outside of the cup so they are a little fuzzy but he's much smaller now than he was
The stress stripes are from me adding Clean water to the cup. His belly looks sort of like a balloon that took months to deflate, before you touch it and the heat from your hand makes the latex shrink where it's supposed to be. I know I'm not out of the woods with him yet, if he can recover completely and not swell back up he should make it


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

And I had an algae bloom in the goldfish tank x.x it's probably from being so sick last week and Not being able to do their water change, I'll do 2 over the next few days to make up for it and a 3rd this weekend


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Sooo my old man raze nearly drown himself... He decided it was a good idea to wedge himself in his airpower filter... He's now in just enough water to cover himself so he can recover with a little piece of almond leaf


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I haven't been posting much, I'm not entirely sure if anyone has paid attention.

I need to be honest with everything going on, between the fish giving me problems, my bank/ PayPal account screwing, my family dragging tail on the house resulting in a delayed move, being stuck living with an emotionally abusive housemate/ ex partner, my dad's manic depression acting up and feeling alone... I'm getting depressed, I'm even losing interest in my fish im so unhappy here. 
My family knows how this person treats me they know how manipulating and nasty he is tward me. They also know I can't move until the kitchen is done because of space issues. My SO Jake wants to punch my ex in the face because of all the bull sh*t, including cussing at me in front of our daughter, who is now cussing because her father can't/ won't control his mouth.
Looking at her I honestly wonder why she's such a good child being around him. He so angry and controlling.. he barely acknowledges his own daughter then wonders why she clings to Jake and gets angry about him playing with her " too much" wtf. 
This man seems to trigger every single one of my insecurities and conditioned abuse responses... It's horrible and his family wants me to stay knowing how he treats me knowing he nearly triggered a flashback, knowing i don't love him and haven't for more than a year. 
I want out of this prison, I want a life, I want to be happy... Hell I want to hate my ex but for some stupid reason I can't, hate is one of those emotions that just doesn't register in my head.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

At this point, my bad luck is killing me :/ Pokey is now swimming erratically and laying on the bottom being pale T.T I don't think I can save him this time I think he's just old. this is going to be FOUR fish in less than 2 weeks. On top of everything else my breeding projects are all on hold until I move, with the cold weather moving in its going to be risky moving the fish especially the community because I can't heat the buckets. The goldfish just don't care and will stay active at 40°f


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

My newest arrivals : 7 tiny pastel purple metallic guppy fry! I kept them secret until I knew they wouldn't die from shipping. I couldn't get them to eat powdered food though so I broke out the brine shrimp again needless to say they are stuffing themselves 2-3 times a day lol they are in a critter keeper for now until my male gourami can't eat them. I also ordered them a little sponge filter ^^


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm going to be totally disinfecting my small tanks, with Caspian developing dropsy I'm convinced it's something bacterial I'm getting rid of it with boiling water 😡 all my used cups are getting tossed in the trash, my hoses are going to be boiled and my buckets are going to get a scald as well I'm fed up with this and I'd rather take extreme measures than give up on my fish


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Aw man, been there done that... It's horrible. Hope what ever it is resolves itself quickly and everyone gets better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Caspian is the only one sick right now, but I don't know what else to do for him he's still swelling up  I'm running out of ideas the double dose of myacine 2 should get rid of the bacteria but it didn't help Oscar


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

My newest additions are finally getting color! Their sides are turning metallic and the black patterns are starting to show. I think I have 2 male's which would work out perfectly, in a small batch of 7 guppies I was hoping I didn't get all one gender ^^


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

My smallest dragon male had clamped fins for a few days, I couldn't find anything wrong so I've just kept his water really clean. 

I went outside yesterday and found my buckets TEAMING with mosquito larvae! My fish are SO happy ^^ Artemis, the girl I bred on my failed spawn was hiding all the time so she's in qt she was absolutely ravenous and very jumpy.

The mosquitos have perked up the little dragon and Artemis over night I was considerably impressed, the new EE lady is loving them too ^^ she's sooo little it's adorable 


I have a plan for large mosquito buckets, it entails a frame and two 55g plastic barrels cut in half, with large screen to let mosquitoes use the drums but keep debris out. I plan on freezing what I don't use


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Soo my house mate came home with 2 male Bettas he said were floating like they sbd, the little red guy doesn't seem to have any problems except a low weight. The Cambodian/ multi boy does float a little but nothing serious.

I think the little red ct sleeps like Arora did when I got her, using the water tension to stick to the surface, we thought she was dead 3 different times until I saw her intentionally "stick" to the water surface. 

His exact words were " do you think you can save them?" Yeah... But we're running out of room!
Clean water, a few mosquito larvae and ial and they are already showing good color ^^


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

The little red ct is obviously settled in ^^ he's very happy with clean water and plants

The camdo/multi guy is older and just not as keen on everything


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

The little multi color guy is bubbling lol, red guy is small so I am not sure if he's old enough to Bubble yet


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Not much to tell, I'm switching to taller totes that hold more water for temporary tannks. The guppies are eating mosquito larvae and growing quickly ( need a new temporary home f them as well). 

Something is wrong with m 35g tank. All of my top and mid dwelling fish have pretty much died... My corys are fine though. All of my guppies in the community died in a few months, my female gourami died, my white cloud minnows, the male gourami looks like he's starving... I DON'T KNOW WHAT IS GOING ON! I treated every tank with parasite meds a while back, and then antibiotics. I'm ready to sanitize the damn thing and start over. I do weekly water changes of 50 % so the water is testing fine


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

2 of my newest additions-5 juvenile EE girls! 
One of my larger baby purple mystery snails
Another purple baby mystery, and my guppies getting good color not just hints! 


The tiny girl's are 2 months old and already beautiful<3

I haven't posted in a long time. I'm debating making a new journal once I move and actually have good things to post. ( Along with access to my SO's awesome camera!)


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Yum what is that cucumber? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Zukini ^^ I'm going to make them snello after we go shopping I have spirulina and squashes and might grab some shrimp or use mealworms to add protein ( gonna grab freeze dried shrimp)


----------

